# Meikichi's Digital Realisms



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello! First off, I'm brand new and just joined, so I'll be glad to get to know you all 
I've been drawing horses all my life and digitally for 2 years.
I have a high interest in digital realism and I have been practising such art for 1 year now.
Here are some of my finished (and not so finished) works: (click them all for full view, if such is available)
[Newest on the bottom, oldest on the top]




















My Art Page (more of the non-realism art here)


P.S. I may be taking request later on, if interest is shown ^^


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow Those are AMAZING! Whenever you are taking requests let me know, lol. : )


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are fantastic!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, stunning work! Absolutely amazing.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, thank you everyone!
I might do a request or two this weekend, whoever applies for one first, will get one first


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Please do Love Story:


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Here you go ^^


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its STUNNING! Omg thank you!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there anyway you could do one of Dunn? If not thats okay, but just if you have time :-D If you do this one...can you just make his mouth closed? He looks like he's drooling ;-)


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Sure, do you want full-size or headshot?
Full-size may take a week or two to paint.
And, may you provide a higher-resolution picture, if one is available? ^^


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Me me! Please?


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I would just like a headshot. Here are two more pictures...hopefully these are a little better? I have more at home if these aren't good enough I'm just at work and dont have access to anything else...which sucks


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, so requests are temporarily closed until I finish these two.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have time and/or would like some high-resolution, very clear images to work with, I would love to see my horse, Denny, done. Here is his photobucket album, I have larger images available (sometimes 4200 pixels wide). Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket  no pressure whatsoever, and feel free to PM me for larger images. Thanks so much!


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Impressive artworks! Digital technic is really hard for me)


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Please pm me when you are done with those requests!! O-o You are incredible at those!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh wow! Please let us know when you are taking requests again. I would love a picture of my mare and foal together if it's not a problem. When ever you have time would be fine...thanks if you can, but you don't have to or anything.... maybe this pic if you want..38days and a clean cut 067 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

or this one of just her...Deja Vu on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Here you go, rangergirl56m 

By the way, ShutUpJoe, I started yours, but Photoshop freaked out and errored at me, so I'll have to start over again


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

AHHH!!! I LOVE IT!!! It looks awesome! Thank you so much!!!


----------

